# Andy Miller's new distance record



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Over the weekend, Andy "LED" Miller set a new 18 gram (5/8th ounce) UKFS distance record with a cast of 129.97 yards. Look for a video of the cast later this week at www.longcasters.org.

Andy,
We are all happy for you. But now, we expect you to set few more records .


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Congrats Andy!! Well done!

What size line do they use in the 5/8 oz category? I am guessing they are not using the same equip as the other weight classes.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Old Bay,

The rod I was using was a 12' Julian Shambrook Rubber Shark and ABU2500c, line is a minimum of 0.25mm with a minimum 0.35mm shockleader. (as per ICSF rules).

I've been watching the Mr Caster (Peter Thain) for a while and thought why not have a go.  

Next up the 18gm Fixed spool and possibly the 7.5gm single handed  

These events and the rules can be foun on the ACA website. http://www.americancastingassoc.org/


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*bravo!*

way to go Led! we always knew you had the heart of a champion; so now the world knows.

backcaster


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Ralph,

I haven't the nerve to cast backwards, that takes a real caster tomake that sort of change.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*pussy galore*

led, you the man. you [and peter]can take the credit for taking the time and having the patience to teach me to backcast.
but that is a topic for another day. what i really want to know is what kind of rod is a "pussy galore" rod? this guy julian must have a monty python size sense of humor. forget about the "rubber shark" dude; got to get me a "pussy galore".  

sir backcaster


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*pussy galore vs foreign pussy*

led, help!

http://www.julianshambrook.com/

 
sir backcaster


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*riddle me this...*

led, way too much time on my hands right now. 
just wondering though, how is it you guys are governed by rules set by the AMERICAN casting association?

sir backcaster.

and just for the record SF. anna nicole smith is pissed. she'e been working on her "fishing". in fact went so far as to nominate herself along the same lines as MC. i went along with it since J-Lo went an broke my heart [sniff, sniff]. 
so SF i would ask that you make an exception and allow anna to nominate herself for ATOM for july 2004.

roy yarmouth aka " i got tears in my ears from lying on my back crying my eyes out over you"


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Ralph,

I inserted the ACA as a guide  to show you that 'Inland Casting' is bigger than Surfcasting  

The rules that we were casting to are those laid down by the ICSF   

If you have enough time to read it all you'll find that they have more member countries than you can probably name  and to cap it all this bunch are recognised by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) !!

This could mean having to have a drugs test - thats really taking the pi$$   I've never tried drugs, but always willing to give it a go


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*debt of gratitude...*

led, interesting stuff on the ACA site. once again i owe you a debt of gratitude. 

sir backcaster


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

OK, Mine's a pint


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

The broadband version of Led's record setting cast is now online at www.longcasters.org.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Congratulation*

Congratulations on your record setting cast!


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

*ralph*

sir backman. you going to texas? they'll have a heck of a time figuring out how to duck.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*texas*

billr, i would hate to miss it. but i can't say for sure right now if i am heading down to texas or not. if the stars align just right it may very well just happen. nevertheless it sounds like it is going to be an international affair [texas style].

backcaster


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Nice*

Andy - 

I just watched the video on LongCasters.org. It doesn't even look like you are putting any effort into that cast at all. Your motion looks smooth and casual. More technique = more distance! Well done.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

OldBay,

It was a very relaxed, which is probably the best way to be when casting.

Thanks for the complement.

Led.


----------



## 90gram (Jul 24, 2004)

*trying to find out about century carbon metal*

new to using forums. This message is actually for longranger. I have heard that he has thrown a century carbon metal. (if anyone else out there has thrown one I'd be happy to hear from you).

How far have they been thrown in competition? Could they handle a 150 gram sinker with full tournament pendulum?

Scott...


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Scott,

I reviewed the Carbon Metal Express from Total Sea Fishing, the next one of the Carbon Metal. (The review is available online on the Centruy Website).

Both rods are well capable of casting 150gm any style.

How far - I know a caster from the North West UK who has cast the CM over 270yds (810') the CME willl go a little further.

I've also got a Kilwell 222


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Sorry Scott,

But I've never casted the Carbon Metal rods. I hope to get my hands on them by the end of this year. Led has tested them and can give you the best feedback.

James


----------

